# Sunday AM ride - Lyons, CO



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

The RM Region board doesn't seem to get too much traffic here, but if anyone wants to hook up for a ride on Sunday come on out. We're meetin' up at the shop (Redstone Cyclery, Lyons) at 8:45am Sunday. The shop's on the NE corner of 4th & Broadway catty corner from the skatepark and across the street from the visitors center.

Probably ride at a moderate non hammering pace for a couple hours. Route will be decided at the time depending on who (if anyone) shows up.

Come on out to ride from the tiny shop in a tiny town.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*If you ride to Estes Park what route will you take?*



redstone said:


> The RM Region board doesn't seem to get too much traffic here, but if anyone wants to hook up for a ride on Sunday come on out. We're meetin' up at the shop (Redstone Cyclery, Lyons) at 8:45am Sunday. The shop's on the NE corner of 4th & Broadway catty corner from the skatepark and across the street from the visitors center.
> 
> Probably ride at a moderate non hammering pace for a couple hours. Route will be decided at the time depending on who (if anyone) shows up.
> 
> Come on out to ride from the tiny shop in a tiny town.


I won't be able to make it but just wonder what route you'll take if you do ride out there.

thanks,


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> I won't be able to make it but just wonder what route you'll take if you do ride out there.
> 
> thanks,


via Allenspark is the much better route _going_ to EP--coming back you could take the short way because you'll be going downhill most of the way and keeping up with the traffic.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> via Allenspark is the much better route _going_ to EP--coming back you could take the short way because you'll be going downhill most of the way and keeping up with the traffic.


Yep. BJII is on it. Up 7 is the way to go. For some [email protected] reason, though, they chip sealed most of it early last spring. It's breaking in though and isn't too bad now. Anyway, I'll take 7 over 36 any day. Honestly, if I head to Estes, I usually come back thru Allenspark, too. Much prettier and way less traffic than 36. 36 is ok to come down on a weekday, but on weekends, your fighting with sports car clubs and motorhomes from Kansas. 

Coming down 36 is also a lot more pedally that you would expect. 7 down from Raymond is much more fun.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

The ride was good. It was a small group, so we headed up Hwy 7 for some mellow climbing. We turned around at Raymond, came back to Lyons, and hit the Fruit loops.

It was a beautiful blue sky day with relatively warm temps. We mostly had a headwind climbing. That usually bodes well for a fun fast descent, but the cross winds were unexpected and strong most of the way down. It was an interesting downhill, getting tossed around at 45+mph. Fun ride though.

I'll post next time we head out on the road!


----------

